# Looking for a good gunsmith in GA/SC



## tango6 (May 25, 2012)

It's been a while since I've been on, sometimes you have to answer life before all others. Anyway, I am looking for a gunsmith in the two state area that can thread barrels. I have a FN PBR/XP in .308 with a 20" barrel that I want to thread and a Ruger Mini-14, 580 series, thin profile barrel that I want to have cut down and threaded. 

I really don't like shipping my firearms off to have work done but realize that might be my only options. I would like to keep the money in Georgia, second choice S. Carolina. It's just me, I like to support local businesses first. Thanks for listening.


----------



## GaBowman21 (May 29, 2012)

*Collier Rifles*

You ought to give Joe Collier a call. He is in Millen Ga.  He does an amazing job and has very competitive pricing. He is working on one of my Model 70 rifles now and I am amazed at groups he is getting with it.  He will be doing some more work for me on my other Model 70 as well. Top notch guy and service, you won't be disappointed. Give him a call at  706-871-9520 or 478-982-4985.


----------



## tango6 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, I will. Millen is close.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kenny Jarrett????? He's what, 15 miles away from you? I know he's snowed under with his own work, but he might work  your needs into his schedule.


----------



## tango6 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've heard the same story from different sources (albeit, second hand) about Jarrett and I'll go some where else.


----------



## Ldgat (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve at Pinetucky.  Paul Blankenship at Blankenship custom firearms near Grovetown.  Either can do the job.


----------

